
Ask HN: Have I improved my side project's UI/UX - robotichead
Hello Hacker news,<p>A few months ago I finally got the courage up to post here about NearBeach - my open source project management system. Most of the feedback I got back was around the UI&#x2F;UX.<p>I have since then sat down and started a redesign of NearBeach. Some changes have been;
- Implementation of VueJS with the Django Framework
- Implementing basic instructions into each form
- Improvement of accessibility
- Improvement of loading times<p>At the moment, I am taking the LEAN approach and only focusing on one form - the New Requirements form. Would it be possible to get some feedback on the new design?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;test.nearbeach.org<p>Username: basicuser
Password: 1234BasicUser<p>Thank you very much :)
Any and all feedback is appreciated
======
bilinualcom
Thanks for contributing to opensource.

The top menu is not working! Is it intentional?

~~~
robotichead
Yes, currently focusing on one component. Once this is done, I will
reimplement the other components.

